# Hog & Raccoon  Proof Feeder



## frankwright (Jul 14, 2017)

Ha! Is there such a thing!
For the last three years my hunting buddy and I have had access to some hog hunting land. We have free use of the land as long as it is not deer or turkey season and it is covered up in hogs. They still are not easy to kill!

We have five feeders with stands and it has been nearly impossible to keep them running. Raccoons or squirrels chewed through the plastic drums on two of them. The motors are sorry no matter what brand and between critters chewing wires and the motor or timer just quitting it is frustrating.
I made some PVC hog tubes and they work well but get empty too quick.
I am making some now out of steel barrels, heavy duty chain, links are JB welded tight as the hogs can tear stuff up.
I will drill 1/2" holes in the barrels and have the chain with a ring over a rebar stake. They can push it in a circle and get some corn out little at a time.
I will let you know how it works.

Here is someones video of it working but I don't think theirs is chained to a post.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 14, 2017)

I dig a 4 foot deep hole with a posthole digger and fill the hole up with corn. I then pore two cans of beer on the corn and drink the other 4 cans. The hogs can't get to the bottom and will keep digging for it all year long. And it only cost you 50 pounds of corn and two cans of beer. It works great.

gt40


----------



## frankwright (Jul 15, 2017)

I have used that method and have a hole or two now but in my opinion it will not keep them as close as a near constant supply of corn.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 15, 2017)

I tried the posthole/sour corn method, and wound up with a hole you could bury a Volkswagen in after a couple of weeks of hog visits. They sure made a mess.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 15, 2017)

Kawaliga said:


> I tried the posthole/sour corn method, and wound up with a hole you could bury a Volkswagen in after a couple of weeks of hog visits. They sure made a mess.



But they keep coming back.

gt40


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 17, 2017)

To make a feeder hog proof, hang it from a tree limb 6' or more off the ground, tall tripod stand, or cable suspended between two trees.  The idea is to get it up and off the ground where they can't reach it, push it over, or bump/knock it around. Use a boat winch and cable set up to raise and lower the feeder for filling.  This also reduces the coon on the feeder problem.

Coons and squirrels are a problem with plastic tripod feeders. They chew the funnel, break the spinner plate, etc.  I make a coon guard out of cage wire with 1" x 2" squares that keeps them from eating or knocking corn off the spinner plate, chewing the funnel, chewing the wire, etc.  When the feeder is empty the squirrels will chew a hole in the top of the plastic lid when trying to find more corn.  That hole allows rain water to pour in and drench the motor unit underneath.  Put a metal lid cover, piece of plywood with heavy rock on it, or something on the top of the plastic feeder lid to discourage or prevent the chewing.

It has been my experience that metal feeders are the best and most durable.

Check out the store bought metal feeders such as a Sweeney for ideas and build one yourself. You can build a simple free standing or suspended metal feeder out of a 20/30/55 gallon steel barrel, garbage can, or ?? and mount a timer/motor unit on the bottom of the barrel

Dave


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 19, 2017)

And don't forget to put a funnel in the barrel to direct the flow into the spinner. If you don't the corn will get moisture in it and turn it into concrete and plug the hole to the spinner. Ask me how I know.

gt40


----------

